# Brisbane Winter 2017 - September 16



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 10, 2017)

Come if you can! This comp is announced very far in advance.
Note: This is the second ever competition to be held in this state.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BrisbaneWinter2017

Information from website:

*Brisbane Winter 2017*
Date: Sep 16, 2017
City: Brisbane, Australia
Venue: Mt Gravatt Showgrounds
Address: 44 Wishart Rd, Upper Mount Gravatt QLD 4122, Australia
Details: Upper Community Hall
Organizer: Lucien West
WCA Delegate: Sebastian Robbins
Competitor Limit: 70
Entry Fee: $20
Information: 70 Competitors max.
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx, 3x3 OH, 3x3BLD,


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm coming! Can't wait to see you there! I have registered and aim to podium in pyraminx.


----------



## Alex .H (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone going to Brisbane Winter 2017?


----------

